# Hymer Dealership in Bad Waldsee, Germany



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

They are lovely people 

I just thought I would share. We, with no immediate intention of buying wandered around their huge showroom during our recent visit. After we had mooched about I asked if it was possible to buy one or two of the number plate surrounds that they supply with every new vehicle. The response was "It is not possible to buy them..."

Before I even had chance to 'think', miserable sod, he announced that he would go to the service department and get me two as a 'gift' 

Ive finally got round to fitting them.










(Theres one at the front as well - but you can imagine what that looks like I am sure)

The Hymer Museum is great too


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am sure they are nice but the link does not work.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I am sure they are nice but the link does not work.


It should now


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

1302 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure they are nice but the link does not work.
> ...


I'm still getting pictures of naked girls sitting on a Ferrari ...  8O :lol:

You've linked it to your cloud account!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now I wonder how many clicked on that link now. :lol: :lol: 

Do wish we had dealers like that in the UK.

cabby


----------

